# Tattoo



## schneemaus (27. April 2013)

Hallöle!

Jetzt ist es endlich so weit, schneemaus will sich ihr erstes Tattoo stechen lassen. Ein sehr kleines, ein Semikolon am Handgelenk (persönliche Bedeutung und so). Jetzt die Frage: Bei so nem kleinen Ding, was kostet der Spaß? Wäre es evtl. sinnvoller, das direkt mit nem zweiten kleinen (entweder Sinusrhythmus hinterm Ohr oder Pfeil am anderen Handgelenk) zu kombinieren? Ich werd heut Nachmittag mal bei zwei, drei Studios hier vorbei schauen und nachfragen (stechen lassen kann ich's mir eh erst nächste Woche, wenn mein Geld da ist und da muss ja auch n Termin gemacht werden), aber ich brenne grade vor Neugier.


----------



## myadictivo (27. April 2013)

preise sind je nach studio unterschiedlich.
für kleinere sachen wird meist ein pauschalbetrag fällig, sonst rechnen die eigentlich nach stunden ab. je nach studio dann auch unterschiedlich.

nen ; dauert keine 5minuten..wirst aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem pauschal eine stunde zahlen müssen, wenn sie arschig sind. mehr als 50.- würd ich nicht hinblättern (schon oberste schmerzgrenze)
pfeil und sinusrhythmus liegen wohl im selben zeitaufwand..


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hallöle!
> 
> Jetzt ist es endlich so weit, schneemaus will sich ihr erstes Tattoo stechen lassen. Ein sehr kleines, ein Semikolon am Handgelenk (persönliche Bedeutung und so). Jetzt die Frage: Bei so nem kleinen Ding, was kostet der Spaß? Wäre es evtl. sinnvoller, das direkt mit nem zweiten kleinen (entweder Sinusrhythmus hinterm Ohr oder Pfeil am anderen Handgelenk) zu kombinieren? Ich werd heut Nachmittag mal bei zwei, drei Studios hier vorbei schauen und nachfragen (stechen lassen kann ich's mir eh erst nächste Woche, wenn mein Geld da ist und da muss ja auch n Termin gemacht werden), aber ich brenne grade vor Neugier.



Also ich bin auch bereit für mein erstes Tattoo, allerdings etwas grösseres am inneren Oberarm  

Ich weiss nicht wie die Situation in Deutschland ist, aber hier in der Schweiz wurde mir von diversen Leuten gesagt man solle kein Studio wählen das ne Wartezeit von unter 3 Monaten hat da diese eher "dubios" sind. Das kann aber natürlich in Deutschland anders sein! Ich bezahle jetzt für meins was den Oberarm bedeckt ca 200 Euro, inkl. Zeichnung, Besprechung, etc. Ich war auch im verganene halben Jahr bei mehreren Studios und der Tenor war eigentlich derselbe: Unter ~100 Euro läuft sowieso mal gar nichts. Von daher denke ich bist du mit 100 Euro gut dabei, sofern die Relationen die gleichen sind wie hier im Käseland!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. April 2013)

Da fällt mir nur immer wieder der post hier ein:
http://imgur.com/gallery/O0Cdn

Eventuell sollte man da nicht sparen.


----------



## Alux (27. April 2013)

Bei mir hier ist es eigentlich recht unterschiedlich. Die einen setzen den Preis je nach Größe fest und andere je nach Dauer (1 Stunde = 80€ ). Allerdings ist bei Tattoos der Preis natürlich immer nachrangig da die Qualität vorgeht. Was bringt schon ein günstiges Tattoo wenns dann net schön gemacht ist.


----------



## myadictivo (28. April 2013)

und darf man erfahren, wie groß die preisspanne bei den 2-3 studios vor ort war ?  bin immer neugierig bei sowas

ich teile ja auch gerne die ansicht, dass man lieber was mehr bezahlen soll, als dann ein lebenlang mit nem vermurksten fleck in der haut rumzulaufen.
allerdings stellen die o.g. motive nun nicht wirklich so große ansprüche an die tattoo-kunst 
und mit der einstellung "nur teuer garantiert ein gutes tattoo" kann man auch auf die fresse fliegen.. geld ist mit sicherheit kein geeigneter indikator um ein gutes studio ausfindig zu machen

dann würd ich doch eher gucken :
wie ist die beratung..hier nicht nur pflege des tattoos, sondern auch wie geeignet ist das motiv, welche größe ist ratsam, wie wird auf meine wünsche eingegangen
wie schaut der laden/locatrion aus 
und was gibt die mappe/homepage der studios so an gestochenen bildern her
und die gute alte mund zu mund propaganda
wie sympathisch sind mir die leute dort


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2013)

Also... Ich hab mich auf Anraten der Studios dafür entschieden, mir direkt alle drei machen zu lassen (Semikolon, Pfeil, Sinusrhythmus), weil ich damit preislich besser weg komme als mit den einzelnen Sachen. Mit dem einen Studio hab ich nur telefoniert, das lag preislich bei 60 Euro, aber da konnte ich eben die Location nicht einschätzen. Beim zweiten Studio wurde direkt im Verkaufsraum hinter nem Tresen tätowiert, was mich extremst abgeschreckt hat. Außerdem hätten die vor September keine Zeit gehabt (nicht mal für sowas kleines) und ich wäre bei minimum 100 Euro, eher mehr gewesen. Beim dritten, bei dem ich war, wurde ich noch dazwischen geschoben (die Tätowiererin meinte, es würde ca. ne halbe Stunde dauern, da könnte sie mich auch dazwischen schieben), den Laden kenn ich, da hat sich ne Freundin von mir piercen und ne andere tätowieren lassen, da lieg ich bei ca. 75 Euro für alle drei. Zwar nicht das günstigste, aber da hab ich halt Vertrauen


----------



## Alcest (28. April 2013)

75 Euro für 3 Tattoo`s? 
Dann sind die aber seeehr klein oder?

MfG


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2013)

Ein Semikolon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Pfeil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(bis jetzt bin ich mir unsicher, ob der Bogen dazu kommt, ich werd da noch bissl rumzeichnen)


Und ein Sinusrhythmus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der kommt hinter's Ohr, also kannst du dir die Größe ja vorstellen.


----------



## myadictivo (28. April 2013)

würd beim sinusrhythmus aufpassen 
also hinter dem ohr hast du ja nicht soviel platz und ne gewisse grundgröße sollte das teil wohl haben, sonst werden die spitzen winkel eventuell bißl unschön.. (gefahr, dass du in 10-15 jahren nur noch nen schwarzen fleck da hast)
zum vergleich : mein sinusrhythmus geht über den kompletten rücken, von arm zu arm + am kopf den nacken noch hoch


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also... Ich hab mich auf Anraten der Studios dafür entschieden, mir direkt alle drei machen zu lassen (Semikolon, Pfeil, Sinusrhythmus), weil ich damit preislich besser weg komme als mit den einzelnen Sachen. Mit dem einen Studio hab ich nur telefoniert, das lag preislich bei 60 Euro, aber da konnte ich eben die Location nicht einschätzen. Beim zweiten Studio wurde direkt im Verkaufsraum hinter nem Tresen tätowiert, was mich extremst abgeschreckt hat. *Außerdem hätten die vor September keine Zeit gehabt (nicht mal für sowas kleines) und ich wäre bei minimum 100 Euro, eher mehr gewesen.* Beim dritten, bei dem ich war, wurde ich noch dazwischen geschoben (die Tätowiererin meinte, es würde ca. ne halbe Stunde dauern, da könnte sie mich auch dazwischen schieben), den Laden kenn ich, da hat sich ne Freundin von mir piercen und ne andere tätowieren lassen, da lieg ich bei ca. 75 Euro für alle drei. Zwar nicht das günstigste, aber da hab ich halt Vertrauen



Will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, ist ja deine Entscheidung, aber schonmal daran gedacht das es gewisse Gründe dafür gibt (Also für das fett markierte  )? Ich persönlich hätte eher n komisches Gefühl wenn ich in n Tattou Studio reinkomme um mich mal bissl zu erkundigen und die Antwort ist gleich "Jup, machen ma, hab zwar in ner halben Stunden nochn Termin, aber das packen wir" :/ Ist jetzt evtl bissl überspitzt aber ich hätte da echtn komisches Gefühl  Aber wenn du Freunde hast die dort schon waren ist das natürlich optimal.


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, in dem Studio haben mich ja noch andere Sachen abgeschreckt. Und ich hab ja nicht gleich nen Termin, sondern am 1.6.. Also durchaus noch bissl hin. Da das aber nicht lange dauern wird, bekomm ich eben früher n Termin als Leute, bei denen das Tattoo eben 2-3 Stunden oder länger dauert, da hätten die auch erst im August oder so wieder Termine.


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, in dem Studio haben mich ja noch andere Sachen abgeschreckt. Und ich hab ja nicht gleich nen Termin, sondern am 1.6.. Also durchaus noch bissl hin. Da das aber nicht lange dauern wird, bekomm ich eben früher n Termin als Leute, bei denen das Tattoo eben 2-3 Stunden oder länger dauert, da hätten die auch erst im August oder so wieder Termine.



Achsoooo, ja dann ist ja wirklich super so, nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------

